# Litespeed Pavia - Problems!!!!!!!



## cameronhorne (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi,

I live in Scotland and placed an order for a Litespeed Pavia in early November. Delay after delay and finally recieved the bike in Mid-March after a lot of problems with customs. Unknown to me the frames are built in China and the paperwork was delayed. When I did get the bike they had put on an inferior saddle, not the one noted on the website. I have been trying for 3 weeks to get the correct saddle without success. I'm planning to go to the cycle press in UK to highlight the problems I have experieced and thats before I've had my first outing on the bike. Have used their CONTACT US button on their website, but dont respond to any of my emails. Should have gone for something from a more reliable company that puts its customers first.

Cameron


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

cameronhorne said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Scotland and placed an order for a Litespeed Pavia in early November. Delay after delay and finally recieved the bike in Mid-March after a lot of problems with customs. Unknown to me the frames are built in China and the paperwork was delayed. When I did get the bike they had put on an inferior saddle, not the one noted on the website. I have been trying for 3 weeks to get the correct saddle without success. I'm planning to go to the cycle press in UK to highlight the problems I have experieced and thats before I've had my first outing on the bike. Have used their CONTACT US button on their website, but dont respond to any of my emails. Should have gone for something from a more reliable company that puts its customers first.
> 
> Cameron


You asked this in the Shimano (not Litespeed) forum. May not get a lot of answers.

There's an LS regular on RBR who may get back to you. Or maybe LS Europe is a different organization????

What build kit did you order? The (US) site shows fi'zi:k Aliante Sport Ti or fi'zi:k Arione Ti for the top build.

Also, gotta ask - why would you get a carbon bike from the King of Ti?

TF


----------

